# New Outbacker



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We went to the local RV show a couple of weeks ago and were introduced to the Outback line of TT. After much dicussion and many trips to this site we decided to purchase the 23 RS.

This sight was invaluable in helping make the decison. I would like to thank the members and contributers for the candid, insightful comments and their willingness to share failures and successes.

We look forward to sharing our experiences.

The 23Rs is on order and expected delievery is early April.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great to have another Outbacker on board









Keep us posted when you get it.

One of the great things about this site is everyones willingness to help eachother out.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

WOOT!









Another 23RS fan - Welcome to Outbackers.com and the Outbacker family!

Gotta love that forward queen!

BBB


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The forward queen was a big factor as well as the extra storage. My Mom and Dad are at a point where they don't like all the work. With this setup I hope to provide an oportunity for them to keep camping.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group
And congrats on your 23RS
Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome to the site. You're gonna love the Outback.

Wayne


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback !! I hope that you will look to see if there is a rally close by for you to attend.

Happy Camping to you!


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

We just put a deposit on a 23rs. Anyone see a problem pulling this with an F150 with the small 8 and a tow package?

I'm considering a new vehicle. Any experience with using an Explorer with an 8?


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 23RS! We are in the same boat (or trailer in this case) as you...I am scheduled to pick up our 2005 23RS in a couple of weeks. We bought it without actually ever having seen one. The local dealer only had a 21RS on the lot, but we wanted the forward queen bed, especially if I find I can't fit in the slide-out very well!

Lots of things to learn since this is our first TT. But we are anxiously awaiting its delivery!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My son (LittleBigBadBrain) and I use the forward bunk and queen. My DW and DD use the queen slide and couch. Kind of a boys room and girls room. Everyone sleeps very comfortably and if we ever have guests, we can rearrange.

But that's just us.

BBB


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

risnewski said:


> We just put a deposit on a 23rs. Anyone see a problem pulling this with an F150 with the small 8 and a tow package?
> 
> I'm considering a new vehicle. Any experience with using an Explorer with an 8?
> [snapback]24564[/snapback]​


I pulled my brothers 22 ft TT with the Explorer without any issues. With the short wheel base I going to add the dual cam sway system. I think that will do the trick.


----------

